# Rosie



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some pic's of my little scruff.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she's a doll. so cute


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Really lovely - what pretty eyes on that first pic.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely and still so small x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> She's lovely and still so small x


They were taken about 3 weeks ago by a friend and have just been posted on facebook. Shes grown a bit since then, she's 10" tall now.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

what a wee dot , how old is she


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

curt3007 said:


> what a wee dot , how old is she


She's 14 weeks.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

she is lovely


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

your little scruff is gorgeous x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I love her .... Rosie is gorgeous


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

She's adorable!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a pretty little scruff


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Rosie is a super duper cutie!


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

How cute....


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww! She is so cute! Love that first picture, those eyes......!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww how cute what a little darling!! xx


----------

